# ssh segmentation fault after upgrade to 7.0-RELEASE-p5



## yannvote (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I managed to upgrade my tiny server to 7.0-RELEASE-p5. After the

make installkernel KERNCONF=QUOTAKERNEL

which has been going smoothly (the only difference between QUOTAKERNEL and GENERIC is the uncommented line "options QUOTA"), I reboot the server. And then remote login via SSH is not possible anymore. The os is now:

FreeBSD pavillon.siege.pnrun.local 7.0-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p5 #4: Sun Nov 16 16:01:33 RET 2008     ad@pavillon.siege.pnrun.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/QUOTAKERNEL  i386

When trying to connect to this machine, the output of sshd -ddd is in attachment. The client get an 'Connection closed by remote host.' while the server exits with a 'Segmentation fault' shortly after 'Allocating pty.'

I'm not sure if the p5 patch is involved, I don't think so. But the problem occured after the upgrade. I was SSHing to update the kernel, reboot, and ssh segfault.

For completeness, the machine is a BDC in a samba domain. Authentication is done with pam_ldap and nss_ldap. However, the problem still remains when I remove all pam_ldap.so references in /etc/pam.d/sshd and all ldap references in /etc/nsswitch.conf.

I can't figure out the nature of the problem, and google wasn't very helpful, so any help/idea would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## richardpl (Nov 19, 2008)

yannvote said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to upgrade my tiny server to 7.0-RELEASE-p5. After the
> 
> make installkernel KERNCONF=QUOTAKERNEL



You forgot to update world.
freebsd-update is much better for this.


----------



## danger@ (Nov 19, 2008)

What version were you upgrading from?


----------



## yannvote (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot to tell you that I was upgrading from 7.0-RELEASE-p4. So I've just followed the instructions along with the p5 patch, that is to say: rebuild the kernel:

# cd /usr/src
# make buildkernel KERNCONF=QUOTAKERNEL
# make installkernel KERNCONF=QUOTAKERNEL
# shutdown -r now


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2008)

Read /usr/src/UPDATING.. It's quite likely you need to update world too..

As in 

make buildworld
make installworld

Once that's done, don't forget to run *mergemaster*


----------



## yannvote (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, ok, I know, rtfm

Instead of 'make buildworld', a 'make kernel-toolchain' as indicated in /usr/src/UPDATING solved my problem.

Thanks everybody


----------

